# King Drum Sander



## Jonathan (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone have the King Open 16" Drum Sander.
Was looking at this machine the other day and thinking it sure would make those larger sanding jobs easier! Still have to do a little hand sanding on smaller parts but anything over 12" would be a breeze:icon_smile: 
Appreciate any input on this machine.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

King Canada or King Industrial?
I have some King Canada stuff and would love to burn them however I have a King industrial and so far it's been a great saw.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Jonathan said:


> Does anyone have the King Open 16" Drum Sander.
> Was looking at this machine the other day and thinking it sure would make those larger sanding jobs easier! Still have to do a little hand sanding on smaller parts but anything over 12" would be a breeze:icon_smile:
> Appreciate any input on this machine.


It should save you alot of work.I have a 18/36 open end drum sander and it is my biggest work saver.Takes out the tearout from plaining in a heartbeat.Mine is a Delta.Its my favorite machine.Sure saves me alot of time sanding guitar tops and sides on my acoustic guitars.Does a great job on fretboards too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 12, 2007)

*Model KC-1632DS*

The sander is the kc-1632DS, not having the sander yet! and only going by my short term memory I'm thinking it's a King Canada machine? I've called around and everyone seems to sell it at the same price listed in the King catolog...$849. You would think that someone would at least try to knock a couple of bucks off so that you would be encouraged to buy from them?


----------

